# splint boots, open front boots, or no boots?



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

hello,

I am going to start jumping my horse soon (nothing serious) just something new for the both of us. I am just wondering whether i should put boots on him. I have a pair of splint boots already... but what do you think? Should i use splint boots, open fronts, or nothing? What do you use on your horses?

thank you!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, it really depends on the horse. Boots don't really do anything unless your horse oversteps horribly, or otherwise hits himself with his other legs.
For flat schooling because my boy is quite excitable sometimes and he over steps on occasion I use splint/full boots on all 4 legs. When I school over fences I use open fronts so if he hits the jumps, he doesn't have a boot cushioning it and he really feels it and doesn't do it again. I will also school without boots sometimes.
It doesn't really matter because you're not doing anything serious (over 3'), but if it makes you feel better than chuck some open fronts on him


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't jump except for fun sometimes but if it was me, I would put full support boots on him. I like the Legacy system or SMB because they provide bone and tendon protection. You might want to look into some kind of tendon boots. In my mind, it is always better to air on the side of caution than deal with and injury that could have been prevented.  have fun.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

This thread may be of help to you:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/boots-splint-open-front-help-18913/

Personally, I like open front boots. :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally would use open front boots if you're going to be jumping but I also go without boots quite frequently since my horse doesn't overstep or anything.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone  He doesn't have a problem overstepping, but to be on the "safe side" i think i am going to buy a pair of open fronts. 

One more quick question for those of you with open fronts, do you recommended the ones with fleece or no fleece..?

links:


Horse boots, Roma Neoprene Lined Open Front Boots

Roma Fleece Lined Open Front Boot For Horses

thank you!!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

It depends on what I am doing as to what I use. If I'm doing anything serious, I will either use full splint boots, or polo wrap my horses legs. 
I am very cautious when it comes to my horses legs.

But if we are doing gymnastic exercises or anything under 2'6-3' I normally will use open front boots if they are either young, inexperienced, or over-step. This way it protects their heels but will allow them to feel the pole if they hit it, which hopefully will make them pick up their feet a little better next time.

Otherwise, I may not use boots or wraps. I don't want to 'over protect' their legs, but I want to make sure they don't injure themselves either.

Then again, it really depends on the size of your horse compared to the jump. If you are jumping a small pony over 2'6, those jumps are big to the pony, so I'd boot it.

Haha, it all depends.

Good luck!

Oh, & I prefer fleece boots


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you!, yeah i am really protective/cautious of my horses legs too, especially since my first horse broke his femur, and had to be down. (happened in the pasture somehow..) 

one more question! haha sorry :? 
what about fetlock boots? are they necessary? 
Fetlock Boot, Roma Fleece Lined Fetlock Boot


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's one of those things where it's personal preference. I think it's hard to know when a horse might or might not need them. I've always put boots on even way back before I owned a horse and we took lessons. It doesn't take much time to put them on and you just never know when they might come in handy.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Boots*

I would consider using open front boots as this gives support to your horses legs when jumping.

Jumping for horses is like us landing on our wrists. If we kept landing on our wrists with no support they would start to get sore!
Its just the same with your horse!

If later on you start to get higher in the jumps i would than consider fully wrapping your horses legs to protect them in case he knocks them.

Hope It Helps!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

i use open fronts on my showjumper and it really helps him
if your boy does have a problem with over reaching i suggest you put bell boots on him. . 
with open fronts it protects them from the hard groung and hurting themselves but laso if they do hit a pole they know because they can still feel it 
if you could try to get hard case one that the outside is got a hard covering wetherbeeta has gel ones that have a gel inside and a hard outside it just hasmore protection thats the reason i like them. . =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

when i jump my horse i use regular slint boots and rubber bell boots. the splint boots reduce tingling when the horse lands, the rubber bell boots protect the horses hoofs from geting hurt when it hit the jump!


----------



## dannysgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

what about crosscountry? i've been told that open fronts are no good for protection from knocks from the fences. So does that mean i should use the splint boots?


----------

